# Diamond question



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

So recently I bought a new diamond, assuming it is female due to her size and eye ring. With the couple of months of her being here already, she seems pretty quiet and when she does coo, it's not as powerful as a male's coo. But one thing I have a question about is how many note coo's can females do? I'm not 100% if this dove is really female or not. I have heard her doing 5-note coo's and was wondering if that was a male-only thing? Her coo's are short and weak so I'm really hoping and already assuming that it is female, but I can never be too sure since the last dove I bought before her, looked like a female, but turned out to be a male after all! He was young when I purchased him and because of that, showed physical traits of a female, but he has gotten so big now and has a male partner, since all my doves happen to be male :\ I'm just hoping this new dove I bought recently is truly a female.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the coo is an individual thing so each has it's own.. never knew they had 5 note coo's. if she lays eggs then you will know 100%.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I think the coo is an individual thing so each has it's own.. never knew they had 5 note coo's. if she lays eggs then you will know 100%.


I just referenced the coo's off of 
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird04_Living.htm#Diamond Dove Calls 

But thank you  If they all really have their own individual coo, then I just learned something x)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The coo can vary by individual. You can even teach them to do more beats in the coo than they would normally. 

Are they natural-colored diamonds? There is some sexual dimorphism in the natural colored birds.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

those are really nice coos


----------

